# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  مواقف الخطبة والنظرة الشرعية ( منها نضحك ونبكي )

## عيون لاتنام

السلام عليكم

صحيح الموضوع منقوووول لكن بتعب وترتيب  :embarrest:  


يارب يعجبكم ( وقولوا لي أي موقف عجبكم )  :bigsmile:   :toung:  



الموقف الأول

تقول في يوم رؤيتي الشرعية كنت مرتبكة وخائفة مثل كل البنات وقد تجهزت وارتديت ملابس مناسبة وحين أعطتني أمي صينية العصير قبل الدخول للغرفة شعرت برغبة شديدة للذهاب للحمام فقلت لأمي أريد الذهاب للحمام فقالت لا يوجد وقت الآن هيا ادخلي بسرعة...
فدخلت وأنا لا أفكر بشيئ سوى الحمام أعزكم الله حتى أني لم أستطع رؤية وجه زوج يوقد ناولته العصير وجلست وأنا أمسك نفسي بقوة عن الذهاب للحمام حتى أن رأسي كان مطأطأ بالكاد أمسك نفسي .. وقد أخذ يسألني عن بعض الأشياء فوالله لم أستطع استيعاب بعض مايقول من شدة كربتي فكنت أقول نعم .لا.ممم.دون أن أعرف ماذا يقول ...
ثم لم أتحمل فقمت أركض فجأة مسرعة لألحق على نفسي أثناء كلامه... وسرييييييعا نحو الحمام
وجاءت أخواتي وأمي يعتقدن أني غاضبة أو أبكي !!!وحين علمن بقصتي ضحكن كثيرا ..أما زوجي المسكين فقد اعتقد بالفعل أني غاضبة وأنه لم يعجبني حيث أني قمت فجأة وخرجت بينما كان يسألني دون أن أهتم به فخاف مني لكني لم أخبره بالسبب حتى الآن 
0000000000000
الموقف الثاني  
حاولت والدتي إقناعي قائلة : ياحبيبتي لاترتدي هذا الكعب العالي قد يعيق حركتك لكني رددت عليها :أووووه أمي هل تريدين أن يقول عني قصيرة أرجوك دعيني ..
ودخلت وكلي حياء ورهبة وقلبي تتضارب به المشاعر من خوف وفرح ولكن ... لم تدم تلك المشاعر طويلا لأني ما إن دخلت حتى اشتبك كعب حذائي في سجادة المجلس وطرررررررررربك ( طبعاً طحت وش تنتظرون؟) في هذه الأثناء تذكرت نصيحة أمي ولكن بعد ماذا؟؟؟! 
بدأ أبي يلطف الجو ويضحك ويعلق مما زادني حياء ولكن والحمد لله تمت الخطوبة على خير بل علق زوجي بعد ذلك إنه رأى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحي...
( بعد وش يبي انسدحت عنده! ) 
000000000000000000000000000000000000000
الموقف الثالث  
تقول : لاتذكروني بيوم رؤيتي .. فقد كنت طفلة ساذجة تخرجت للتو من الثانوية ولو عادت بي الأيام الآن لما رضيت بتلك الإهانة!!! فقد أتى زوجي مع أمه وحين دخلت عليهما كانت معي امي فسلمت وجلست إذا بأمه تأمرني بالوقوف فوقفت ببلاهة فقالت امشي قليلا !! فمشيت.. ثم قالت خلاص اجلسي ...!!
كانت تريد أ، ترى طولي وعرضي جيدا وأنا أطيعها بكل سذاجة !! أما أمي فقد لجمتها الصدمة وكانت صامتة تماما!!!!!! 
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000
الرابع  
تقول: قبل أن يخطبني زوجي خطبني شخص وحين دخلت لرؤيته فوجئت بصراحة أني لم أتقبل شكله أبدا..
فصدمت وكدت أنهار وبقيت جالسة لاأعرف ماذا أفعل .. وحين سألني عن سنة دراستي ..لم أستطع الاجابة فأجبته وصوتي يرتعش ثااااالث ثم لا أعرف كيف انهرت بالبكاء (إهئ إهئ ) وخرجت مسرعة من الغرفة .. بينما أخذ هو يضحك بروح رياضية .
كان موقفا محرجا وشعرت بأني جرحت الشاب المسكين لكن الحمد لله أن الله رزقني فيما بعد من هو خير منه. ورزقه من هي خير مني.  
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
الخامس 
تقول: خطبني شاب وعندما وعندما دخلت للرؤية لأقدم االعصير فوجئت به يصرخبقوة ( ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ) !!ويهب واقفا أمامي فلا أعرف كيف فزعت وصرخت وتركت الصينية على الطاولة وهربت ..فأتى والدي يقنعني بالدخول مرة أخرى وبعد محاولات عديدة دخلت وجلست على خجل بعيدا وهو لايزال يردد بصوت أخفض ( ماشاء الله ماشاء الله ) ..لكن لاأعرف لماذا كنت قد كرهته تماما سبحان الله فقد أفزعني صوته وتصرفه الأهوج ولم يرتح له قلبي .. فرفضته.. 
0000000000000000000000000000000000000
السادس 
..
.. تقول: خطبني شخص زحين رأيته كان مسترخيا على الكنبة بهدوء عجيب بل وتثاءب عدة مرااات!! فشعرت بثقل دمه وأنه غير مهتم تماما فرفضته ..
وقا أهله بأنه أعجب بي لكنه أراد أن يكون طبيعيا !! إلا أني لم أشعر بذلك فقد بدا وكأنهم أيقظوه للتو وسحبوه من السرير!!!!
( هذا رااااااااااااااااايق مرررررررره) 
000000000000000000000000000000000000000
السابع 
تقول: كنت أرتدي تنورة ضيقة وقد نصحتني أمي ألا أرتديها لكني أصررت على ذلك وحين دخلت وجلست سمعت صوتا تششششششششششششششششششش!!!!
ياإلهي لقد تمزقت التنورة من الخلف!! مذا أفعل ؟!
جلست والعرق يتصبب مني من شدة الخوف والخجل... فكيف سأقوم..؟
وبقي خطيبي جالسا ( مستانس وش وراه؟) ...وأبي ينظر إلي بغضب ويشير إلي بأن أقوم يهز برأسه نحو الباب لكن خلاص التصقت بالكرسي لم أعد أستطيع الحركة فلو قمت ستظهر ملابسي الداخلية على طول..!!!
وبقيت جالسة ورأسي في الأرض وكأني لاأدري عن أبي أبدا حتى غضب وقال للخاطب بطريقة لبقة أن الزيارة انتهت حياك الله .. فخرج وأنا في الغرفة ..
ثم فشششششششششششششطيران لغرفتي قبل مايراني أبي ويؤنبني .. 
لاأعادها الله من تنورة ضيقة !!!!
(هههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااي) 
000000000000000000000000000000000 
الثامن 
بالبدايه (أنا للآن خاطبه ) 
أنا قصتي قصه أول مجى يشوفني ....
لما دخلت حسيت بحراره مو طبيعيه تطلع من وجهي ووالله ما شفت شكله وتميت منزله راسي (فكر فيني شي) 
من زود الحيا هههههههههه 
وولا كلمه طلعت مني ....كل أجوبتي ...إيماءات مممممممم وبس 
ووالله وافقت عليه وانا مو شايفه وجهه حتى 
وسبحان الله كااااااااااااااااااان النصيب 
000000000000000000000000000000000
التاسع  
انا ثاني يوم العيد طبعا هذا العيد ..الوالد خبر اختي انه في ناس بيون يخطبوني واحنا كنا انعرف ان في حد بي بس ما ندري اي يوم المهم انا كنت طبعا طالعة من البيت ..واتصلت اختي وتخبرني ارد البيت ابسرعه المهم بعدها رديبت وكانوا اهلي كلهم متيمعين بيتنا لان بيتنا بيت الكبير اليمعه اتكون فيه لازم اليمعه اتكون فيه ... 
انا كنت طبعا كاشخة وكلشي وكلشي كان عندي عادي معنا اول مرة في حياتي يستوي هالموقف ماشالله ....( عن الحسد ) هههههههههه
وانا وبنت اختي كله يالسين نضحك ونعلق ويالسه اقول من ايووون بسوي عمري هبله ولا بخسف ابويه هههههههههههههههههههه وخواتي يضحكون...
المهم طبعا يوم الاهل انا عادي استقبلتهم ويالسه اتكلم وياهم ( طبعا خواتي عصبوا عليه قالووو شو هالقافه اثقلي هههههههههه )  
ينا عند النظره الشرعيه انا كنت يالسه عند اختي الكبيره وكنت منزله راسي ما رمت اقول شي وكنت لابسه خاتم ويالسه العب فيه مب عارفه في اي صبع كان وكلحين اطلعه وحطه في صبه ههههههههههههههه (مب جن كنت الع لع من الصبح) انا ما رمت اشووف الولد بس شفت واحد شكله ياهل لووووووووووووول طلع الولد اصغر عني اب 4 سنوات لا ومصر يباني ... 
طبعا ما صار نصيب لاني ما اقدر اخذ واحد اصغر عني اب 4 سنين 
بس السالفه كلها ضحك احس كنت صدق هبله ههههههههههههههه 
000000000000000000000000000000000000
العاشر 
ذكرتيني بهاليوم صدق كنت بموت من الخوف..
المهم انا زوجي ولد عمي و طبعا من يوم صغار مع بعض بس من كبرنا ما شفت و ما أعرف حتى شكله،ولما خطبني قال الوالد لازم يشوفها و تشوفه المهم كنت قاعده بالحجرة انتظر لحد ما يشرف الخطيب ويوم سمعت صوت الجرس ركضت ع الحمام-عزكم الله-و قعدت اتتفض كأني عصفور مبلول،وطلعت عقب و قعدت ع السرير و حضنت المخده و انا بموت من الخوف و بعدين يات اختي تقول تقول حقج امي تعالي المجلس و قمت و رحت بس لصقت جدام باب المجلس ما قادره أدخل و من كثر الخوف و الضحك اللاإرادي سحبني اخوي الكبير مثل ما يسحبوا الصخله و قال إن ما دخلتي بسحبج جادمه،فتشجعت و دخلت وطبعا كنت مخططه أسلم يوم أدخل و من كثر المستحى سلمت و صوتي ما طلع و آخر شي اكتشفت إني سلمت ع نفسي..
المهم قعدت بالطرف و هو من كثر المستحى يكلم أخوي و يطالعه و أخوي كل شوي يلف وجهه و يقول له أنا مب خطيبتك هي هناك.و أنا منزله راسي تحت و عقب ياني الفضول إني أشوف شكله فرفعت طرف عيوني عشان اطالعه و جت عيوني في عيونه
و لما قال بروح أخوي لعوزه و يقول له خلاص عطها النظره الأخيره عشان خلاص ما بتشوفها للملجه و طبع طالعني و عطاني ابتسامه و لا اروع من العسل -هههههههههههههههه- و الله يخليه لي 
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
الحادي عشر 
انا مو مخطوبه ولاشي بس بقلكم موقف بنت عمتي لما انخطبت قبل سنتين 
هي معروفه انها قويه مررره وجريئه بعد وماتستحي المهم 
يوم دخلت على خطيبها كانت مررررررره مستحيه ولا طالعت فيه وام زوجها كانت موجوده وقالتلها طالعوا في بعض يا بنت 
ويوم رفعت بنت عمي عينها.... جات عينه في عينها قام ابتسم لها ويوم ابتسم لها 
قامت بنت عمتي وشردت عالغرفه جلست تبكي تبكي تبكي....... 
شافتها اختها (كانت متزاعله هي وياها ولا يكلمون بعض لهم فتره) 
قامت قالت اختها ايش فيها ايش سوى لك ......قالت لها ضحك لي.... وجلست تبكي 
واليوم الثاني قال الولد لامه انا مبسوووووووط مره وابغاها ما شالله هي حلوه 
وبس الحين عندهم ولد وبنت 
00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
الثاني عشر 
ههههههههههههههههههههه ذكرتوني بالقصه..هههههههههههههههه اول ما دخلت وشفته فديته وقف وانا نسيت انه لازم ما يلمسني لانه بعده غريب علي قمت مديت ايدي بالغلط..قبل لا يمسك ايدي تذكرت فسحبتها ..قلت له اوه سوري ..ضحك علي قال ما عليه عادي ..جلسنا مجابيلين بعض ..انا اشوفه وهو منزل راسه..هههههههههههههههه لازم انا الي استحي مب هو..شويه وظهرت وصراحه مت عليه اول ما ظهرت قلت حق امي امي اباه ..خلاص اباه سيري قوليله موافقه الحينه ههههههههههههههههههههههه 
00000000000000000000
الثالث عشر 
بصراحه يوم النظره الشرعيه أحلى يوم مرّ عليّ .. 
كنت مرتبكه وحالتي حاله .. 
ويوم دخلت المجلس كان خطيبي جالس هو وأبوي الله يطول بعمره وأخوي الكبير معاهم .. 
المهم دخلت أنا ومعي صينيه العصير .. 
وحطيتها وشردت هههههه المهم إني حسيت براحه نفسيه عجيبه 
الله يجمعنا على خير ويؤلف بين قلوبنا .. 
00000000000000000000000000000000
الرابع عشر 
يوم دخلت المجلس وكنت خايفة مرررررررة وجلست اقباله والوالد الله يحفظة موجودوانا كنت ابسبس بصوت واطي يارب يارب
واضاهر ان همسي علا لدرجة انه سمعة بعد الملكة جلس يضحك علي فديت روحة والله ويقول كانك وحدة داخلة حرب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
000000000000000000000000000

----------


## عيون لاتنام

يتبع

الموقف الخامس عشر

راح أخبركم عن لحظات الشوفة ..

أولا زوجي يتيم لاأم ولاأب.. 

وأم صديقتي خطبتني له .. 

المهم وقت الصلاة صلى بالوالد الله يرحمه وأخواني

في البيت ..

وصديقاتي الملقوفات كانوا مصرين إني أشوفه

والباب اللي بينا عبارة عن باب سحاب .. 

وأنا رافضة ومعصبة ..

المهم شالوني من مجلس الحريم

من يديني ورجولي وأنا أصرخ بكل قوتي

والمعرس أسمعه يقول سمع الله لمن حمدة

يعني وطوا صوتكم .. فضحتونا .. 

بغينا نطيح عند الرجال ..من الشد والدفع

المهم بعد الصلاة دخلني الوالد وهو ماسكني

بالقوة خايف أشرد .. دخلت وطلعت ماشفت

غير نعوله الله يكرمكم وساعته .. 

كان الوقت مغرب .. سألني الوالد بعد ماطلعت شفتيه ؟؟

قلت لاوالله ماشفت شئ

قال طيب لما نرجع من صلاة العشا إتشوفينه .. 

هو قال كذا بغيت أموت .. 

ولما رجعوا من الصلاة إلا المعرس واقف على الباب .. 

ماكذب خبر .. جاني أخوي قال حنا مانلعب شوفيه عشان

بكرة بنكتب الكتاب .. وربي حسيت كهرباء 220

دخلت في جسمي .. دخلت للمرة الثانية ولمحته

وجلست أشوي بس من غير ماأرفع عيني .. 

الرجال مايبغى يطلع

المهم إني وافقت وأنا ماأعرف أبد وش شكله ؟؟

لأني نسيت شكله أول ماطلع

لكن صار النصيب .. 

عقبال كل العرايس الحلويييين

000000000000000000000000000000

السادس عشر


بصراحه انا يوم شوفتي كان مره حلو لاني انا انخطبت لولد عمي يعني الشوفه كان مالها اي داعي كانت مجرد روتين لاني شايفته وشايفني وداك اليوم كان كله ضحك والله يا ضحكت ضحك مني متخيله نفسي اني لاعبه دور عروسه وهو دور عريس وعايشين الدور كاننا نشوف بعض اول مره ويسالني ولا ارد عليه وراخيه راسي في الارض وهو يقولي خلاص قطعتي الكسوف ولا غير كذه بنات عمي كانو كلهم واقفين عند باب الصالون ويطالعو ويضحكو وسامعه تعليقاتهم يعني كان يوم خطيييير000بس والله بجد على قد ان العريس كان ولد عمي وكنت عارفته يعني عادي بس يا انكسفت كسوف مو طبيعي....ويارب عقابل البنات كلهم يارب يسهلم ربينا باولاد الحلال اللي يخافو الله فيهم

0000000000000000000000000000000000
السابع عشر

انا من كثر اللي اخطبوني كنت متنرفزه حتى على ريلي
لما دخلت كأني داشه هوشه الحاجب رافعته ولا عاجبني شي
وللحين ماشفته بس سلمت وقعدت المهم محد موجود بس انا واهو وانا ساكته واهو ساكت
وقاعده أتحلطم وأقول بقلبي
أف قطيعه خلصنا متى بتتكلم
المهم رفعت عيني ولا الاخ يعطيني نظره وينزل راسه ويعطي نظره وينزل راسه
اهني خلااااااااااااااااص صج رفع ضغطي صار قريب ال5 دقايق واحنا الاثنين ساكتين
المهم رفعت راسي بشوفه ولا تيي عيني بعينه
تتوقعون شنو قال
سلام
قلت بقلبي لو بيدي الحين جان
كلولولولولولولولولولولولولولوش
اللي تكلم
عاد سلام مره وحده
يالله زين طلعت منه
المهم سكت جان يقول شسمج
قلت طاح حظ ابليس ياي يخطب ومايدري شنو اسمي
وبعدين عاد بلش يسولف
ولا تدخل اخته خلصتوا كلام
قلت بقلبي قولي بديتوا ولا لأ
المهم قالها لأ
وسواااااااااااااالف
بعد خلاص قومي ياغاده
أبي أقوم بس مو هاين علي
أقوله خلاص
طالعني قال ماعندج أي سؤال قلت لأ قال عيل اوكي خلاص
قلت باي
لفيت ولا أشوف بطرف عيني قاعد يطالعني من فوق لي تحت
طوفتها شنو أروح أتهاوش
وسلامتكم

000000000000000000000000000

الثامن عشر
بالنسبة لي زوجي اهو ولد عمي.. بس انا ما شفته من كان عمري 7 سنوات!!!! يعني ما كنت اعرف شكله
لما يه يخطبني .. ابوي كلمني وقال لي عمج اليوم ياني عشان ولد عمج!! وابوي كاان متشقققققققققققققققققققققققق!!! الابتسامة من الاذن للاذن ( فديته ابوي الله يديم عليه السعادة يا رب)
المهم.. انا انصدمت.. لاني ما كنت حاطة في بالي انه ممكن يخطبني!! 
ابوي قال لي.. اذا تبين تعرفين شكله فهو يشبه اخوج تمام!!!!!

انا قلت له اخوي مب حلو!! قال بلهجة حازمة.. امبلة حلو!!!!!!!
انا سكت.. وبدون نظرة شرعية ولا شي صار القبول.. لان ابوي الله يخليه كان يكلمني وكانه يقول: انا اب واعي.. انتي حرة في اختيارج,لكن وافقي!!!!

0000000000000000000000000

----------


## عيون لاتنام

التا سع عشر

المهم اقولكم على شوفتي
ناداني اثنين من اخواني قاللولي ياله ادخلي قلت لواحد منهم بس ابغاك انت معايا لاني فري معاه الثاني اخجل منه قلي طيب دخلت المجلس وقلت السلام واخوايا خلاني اجلس قبالتله عشان يشوفيني زين وهوا قال ياله باتركم شويا طلع اخويا بره المجلس وقف عند الباب شويا يوقف وشويا يروح انا شايفته وزوجي لا حركه اخويا خلتني اخجل زياده سالني زوجي كيف حالك رديت طيبه طبعا بصوت واطي ما اظن سمعه بعدين سالني عن المعهد اللي ادرس فيه ومافهمت ايش قال قمت سالته ايش وماراد جلس يتكلم ويقولي يابنت لا تستحي وانا اشوف اخويا يضحك ويروح قمت على طول اقوله خلاص اوص (صه)واحط اصباعي على فمي اشارله يسكت لانه صوتي واطئ مره مو سامعه وقتها جاء اخويا وناداني ورحت جلست مع امي واخته وعرفت اخته اني دخلت وشافني قالت خساره كان قولتولي عشان ادخل معاهم عشان يلبسه(عندنا اذا عجبته يلبسها اسواره) قامت اخته وطلعت الاسواره من شنطتها وتبغى تلبسني هيا امي قالت لا يمكن ماعجبته وانا وجهي طاح في الارض ميته كسوف قامت اخته قالت تعالي ورحت معاها ودخلت عليه مره ثانية بس هاذي المره جلست قريب منه بيننا بس كنبه سالته اخته عاجبتك قال احلى من القمر (طرت من هاذي الكلمه جاء في بالي انه رومانسي ومن هذا الكلام) قام يصبلي شاهي وقف وصبه وانكب شويا على الصينيه وكثرلي سكر واعطاني اياه وجلس جنبي وقتها حسيت براحه فظيعه كانت احلى لحظه واعطته اخته الاسوراه يلبسني هيا وحاول يفكها وطول قالتله اخته ماعلمتك كيف تفكها وتسكها قام يضحك وانا كمان ولبسني تخيلوا ماعرف يفكها وطل في يدي وشافها صغيره ودخلها بدون مايفكها ومسك يدي ويهزها يقول وهوا يضحك يدها صغيرة وعلى طول خرجت ........... والحمدلله ربي تمملي على خير 

طولت عليكم سامحوني


00000000000000000000000
العشرون

تصدقون لو أقولكم أنا ما كان لي موقف كنت أتمنى لكن ماصار لاني أحب المواقف ؟؟

أنا أقولكم هو ولد عمي ولا أعرف شكله اصلا لاني ما بحياتي شفته؟؟

قالي ابوي وقت مته بيجي قمت أنا لبست واتكشخت يوم انه وصل البيت 
قالت لي أمي " انا عادي اخذت الصينيه من أمي "
وكنت شوووووي مررررررررررتبكه,,

دخلت المجلس شوي وتطيح الصينيه من الخوف قدمت العصير وجلست
شوي بعيده عنه !!
وكنت منزله رااااااااااااسي <<<<<<< مسويه مستحيه !!

واسمع ابوي يقولي ارفعي عيونك خليه يشوفك والا اقول ( لالالالالالا )
قام خطيبي يضحك ..
بعد كذا جلسوا يتكلمون ابوي وخطيبي وانا اسمع 
وما انتبهت الا والاخت جالسه تطالع فيه وبقووووووه ..
هو أبتسم وانا ذاااااايبه فيه مادريت انه ضحك الايوم انه قالي ؟؟؟ 

بصراحه عجبني كثيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير ما توقعته كذا ابدا ,,,,,,,,, 

000000000000000000000000
الحادي والعشرين
(كنت في ثاني ثانوي) يعني تزوجت وانا صغيره  

والحمدلله تخرجت من الثانوي باركووولي 

المهم يووم جاء كان العبررره خانقتني وطبعا كنت دلوعة امي

لان ماعندي اخوات كلهم عياال

جاء ودخل اخوي معي 

بس قبل لادخل امي كانت تدفعني تبيني ادخل 

وتقوول يلا ادخلي وانا اقوول لاخلاص مابي اتزوج احسب الدعووه لعب!!؟؟ 

والعبره خانقتني واخوي راحمني كل شوي يطلع يقول يلا وكمان خذ العصير مني

دخلت وانا اصلا سلمت قبل لادخل 

جلسسسسسسسست بس اناظر في اخوي  صورته من كثر ماطالعه

واخوي منزل راسه مايبي يحرجنا وخطيبي اخذ راحته مانزل عيونه ويبتسم يبي

احد يطالعه  وانا ساحبه على الدنيا من الحياااااااء 

بعدها قمت انا قلت لامي ماشفته 

وعلى طوووول جاب صورته في ظرف

وانا على طووول طيراان لغرفتي ابي اشوفها

لكن قبل لا شوفها بكيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت و لما انتهيت

جلست اتفرج عالصوووره والحمدلله كان من نصيبي 


000000000000000000000000

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الثاني والعشرون


يوم الشوفه كنت انا وزوجي مرتبكين

لدرجة ان يوم دخل كنا مع امي وامه والخالات والعمات ( هو يقرب لي ..ولد عم ابوي)

واعرف شكله بس مامرة شفته من قريب ، وعملنا ملكه على طول ( يعني نظرة شرعيه وملكه بنفس الوقت)

لما جلس جنبي سألني شخبارك 3 مرات

ولما جا بيلبسني العقد راح يهمس لأمه

( يمه رفعي شعرها) كان شعري طويل<<<<<<<<< ذبحني الأدب

ولما دخلنا المجلس رحت اسلم على ابوي وعمي ابو زوجي وخوالي كانوا موجودين

وجلسنا معاهم شوي وبروحي واصله حدي من التوتر 

الا وأخو خطيبي يدخل علينا في المجلس !!!

مسكت المخده بخش عمري فيها

بروحي حاطه يدي على قلبي وماسكه عمري من الخجل جنب هالخطيب واخو يكملها ويدخل علي

ماشفنا الا ابوي وخوالي يصرخون عليه العروس موجوده اطلع شوي

وخطيبي تجمد بالكنبه

ورحت اركض صاروخ للصالون عند النسوان وانا الهث من الفزعه .......

سألوني شفيك تركضين ؟؟؟ قلت لهم اخو المعرس دخل !!!!!

وما تشوفون الا كل وحده مسكت بطنها من الضحك.........

بعدين قالي خطيبي اني كنت شجاعه لما عرفت اتصرف واسحبها ركضه 

موقف لا يحسد عليه***

00000000000

الثالث والعشرين

يوم جيت ادخل عليه علشان يشوفني مادخلت بسرعه 

لانه كان فيني ضحك كل ما اروح لغرفه الرجال ارجع لصاله اضحك 

والحمد لله تزوجنا


000000000000000000
الرابع والعشرين

يوم كان زوجي راح يجي يشوفني طبعا لبست ملابس حلوة وماحطيت شي على وجهي

حتى أكون طبيعية وكنت مرتبكة وانا من طبيعتي بستحي المهم اعطتني أمي صينية

فيها الشاي المغربي ورحت ودخلت للصالة وقلت السلام وهو رد وعيني شافت في عينوا

من هاي النظرة انا خلاص قلت هذا هو الزوج اللي ابغاه وجلست وخدودي احمروا وسألني 

على مستوى دراستي وكثير اسئلة انا والله ماجاوبت لين عملنا العرس واتزوجنا والحمد لله

المهم يوم لاينسى ههههههههههههههههه

000000000000000000
الخامس والعشرين
انه زوجي شافني مرة طالعة مع الاهل واعجب فيني  

ودل بيتنا وجا يتقدم لي  ..>> شقاوة رجال

عاد اليوم الي جوو يتقدمون كنت خايفة ومرتبكة حدي حتى مانزلت اول شي للضيوف من الخوف

بس بعدين قامو كل شوي يسالو عني يبون يشوفوني اهله

جت لي مرت خالي تغصبني انزل وانه مستحية حدي وخايفة

وكنت مترددة بوقتها شلبس اي بدلة احلى

ارفع شعري او اخليه

وكنت بوقتها كل شوي اناظر المرايا وجهي شاحب او عادي 

وكنت خايفة حدي

بعدها وافقت اروح للضييوف

واول ما نزلت ورحت اسلم على ام زوجي حسيت نفسي بيغمى علي من الخوف والارتباك لو ما
مرت عمي تداركت الموقف وامسكتني كان وقعت على الارض

وبعد ما سلمت على اهله جلست لوحدي مع ان اختي ومرت اخوي كانو مع الضيوف الا انه كنت افضل اجلس وحدي من الخجل والارتباك

وطول الوقت راسي يناظر الارض 

وبختام الجلسة تعشوو الجميع وجلست انه بدون حركة وعيني تناظر الارض 

حتى ام زوجي تقول لي بتنكسر رقبتك حبيبتي من كثر ما منزلة راسك  

وجت اختي ومرت اخوي يركضون يقولون لي انهم شافو زوجي ما بين الستار وان هو حلوو مووووت 

طبعا انه نزلت راسي مستحية  

بعدين جت امي قالت لي لازم تشوفينه ويشوفك وانه 

هني حدي انحرجت انه زين شفت امه كيف اقدر اشوفه 

قلت لها مابي اشوفه  

تخيلو في وحدة تزوج بدون ماتشوف زوجها هه 

من الخوف قلت لهم بروح الحمام عشان اهرب ولا اشوفه 

بس مرت خالي صادتني ووقفت لي بالمرصاد جنب الحمام وقالت لي تعالي بوديك تشوفينه 

طبعا ما كان بيدي الهروب بهالحالة

ورحت معاها وقلت امري لله وحدي خايفة 

واول ماشفته شفته لابس ثوب الله عليه  

يجنن 


واول ماشافني ماوقف نظراته

وانه حدي مستحية

ومنزلة راسي 


وبس

00000000000000000

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السادس والعشرين
انا زوجي ولد عمة صديقتي... امه شافتني عندها بالبيت ,, خذت رقم اهلي و تفاهموا على موعد علشان يزورونا فيه ... 

و كنت اسحب حجي و كلام من صديقتي عنه

عـــاد قالتلي خليه يولي ترى ما شاف الحلى جيكر مو حلو ... <<< ماشالله على بنت العمه 

والله كنت على اعصابي مصاريني شوي و تتقطع .. و مع رنة الجرس صرت مثل عبدالحسين بمسرحيه سيف العرب اتصلبت بمكاني خفت انهد حيلي من الخرعه ..

طليت شوي علشان اشوف شكله قبل لا انزل ... شفته حــلـــو و مزيون و صديقتي تقول ما شاف الحلى << صج الناس اذواق .....قلت هذا شيبي فيني الحين راح يتفل بويهي خخخخ ..

بعدين يت امي و قالتلي يلا نزلي يبون يشوفونج .. قتلها لأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ ماااراح انزل مابي ... قالت يلا عاد عن الدلع قتلها راح ادخل معاااااج مابي ادخل بروحي ... قالت يلا اوكي 

اول ما دخلت على طول طالعته قبل لا يشوفني و بعدين شلت نظري عنه و سلمت و قعدت و كلش ما طالعته قاعده اطالع ابوي الله يطول بعمره و يهي صار قوس قزح من المستحى ..
بعدين قعدت شوي يمه علشان نتكلم و اهني ام الفشله عــاد قعدت بكل اناقه حاطه ريل على ريل ...
قالي دانا ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! رديت و ياريتني ما رديت,, فيصل ؟؟ّّّّ!!!!!!! قالي اي فيصل يا يبا ((بــدر ))... انقص ويهي مادري من وين طلع اسم فيصل ؟؟؟ ما سألت ولا سؤال خليته اهو يسأل و اخذ راحته من اولها طاح سوالف ... بس قاموا بيروحون سلمت على الكل الا عليه رحت ركض غرفتي و جسمي يرجف و امي ميته علي من الضحك..
00000000000
السابع والعشرين
يوم الشوفه كنت أسوي نفسي  أناقة واقعد ريل على ريل يقوم الصندل يطير من ريلي .....فشلة .. واتخيلو وضعي وأنا أسحب صندلي ووجهي صار ألوان....

00000000000
الثامن والعشرين

اخبركم عن شوفتي انا (مع اني انا شايفنه اكثر من مرة لانه صديق اخوي .. وكنت اعرفه قبل ما يجي عندنا البيت وبصراحة كنا نحب بعض ) 


بس نحن خططنا ان يجي يخطب ويقول ابي اشوفها ... لاني ما شفتها .. 

المهم هم اتصلوا حق ابوي الصبح ع انهم بعد صلاة المغرب بيجون ... 

وانا ما اعرف وش صار فيني من الرعبــة والخوف .. مع اننا انا وهو مخططين لكل ذا .. 

وقبل صلاة المغرب انا كنت بعد مو لابسة ولا متسبحة ولا حاطة شيء ع وجهـي .. 

وكان بطني يعورني كثير وكل شوي ع الحمــام .. 

وكنت ادخل المطبخ علشان اشوف وش مسويين وفي فواكــة انا ما كنت احب اكلها من البرتقــال والتفاح الاخضر والكمثري .. وذاك اليوم كله حبيته وكله اكلته .. (عاد ما غبــاء فيني) 


المهم دخلت وتسبحت ولبست جلابيــة ومع شيلــة (نحن في عمان نسميها ليسوا) وعندنا عيب البيت تتطلع فاتحة شعرها او مبينة شعرها قدام اي رجــال غريب .. .. وسويت عطــر مركـــز .. (ما اعرف وش خلاني اسوي ذاك العطـــر) 


ولما سمعت دق البـــاب .. ع طـــــــــــــول ع الحمــــــــــــــام (الله يعزكم ) ما اعرف وش صار فيني .. 


المهم من الخرعة حتى ما قدرت ادخل غرفــة الحريــم (اهل زوجي) وكل شوي امه تقول نبي نشوف البنت نبي نشوف البنت وامي كانها ما تسمع شيء .. 


وناداني ابوي علشان اشوفــه (المسكين ابوي ع باله انا ما شفته ولا هو شافني) ولما دشيت .. كنت خايفـــة ما اعرف من وش ..


وجلست قبالته وع حافـــة الكرسي وشوي وكنت اطيح ع الارض وما قادرة ارفع راسي لان اخوي كان موجود .. 

المــهم هو يطالع وانا اقول في خاطري خلص خلني اروح .. اخوي تدخل وقال يالله قومي بسكم .. 


وطيران ع غرفتـــي .. وبكيت ذاك اليوم من الخــاطر .. ولما اتصل فيني في الليل شتمته وهو يضحك علي .. يقال لي .. راسك ما نكسر من كثر ما كنتي منزلة راسك في الارض .. 

000000000000
التاسع والعشرين
المهم احنا عندنا عيب هالنظره مادري ليش  

بس جوو هله بيتنا وااي من هاليوم كنت مرتبكه وحالتي حاله ورايحه راده على الكبت مب عارفه شالبس اي بدله وامي مادري شفيها كانت ذاك اليوم اعصابها مشدوده هههههههههههه ماكانت تعطيني ويه ماتنلام مسكينه هي كانت مرتبكه اكثر مني لاني انا اكبر وحده واول وحده انخطب المهم وااااااي جا الوقت اللي اطلبوني فيه طاااح قلبي ماقدر ادخل عليهم احس بيغمي علي وكل شوي امي لا وهم يصوتون ومع اني كاشخه بس مادري ليش هالخوف اووف من هاليوم لكن دخلت وانا تحت تحتتتتت عيني تحت ههههههههههههههههه وقعدت واحس كلهم يطالعوني وانا امشي لسن قعدت وشوي وعقب شرررررررردت وعقب الملجه كان اول يوم يشوفني اوووف من هاليوم كل شي صار بسرعه بسرعه والكل يصوت علي من صوب وانا فوق تحت ومب عارفه وين اروح لين بسم الله هو بوجهي شلوووووون دش  ابوي دخله علي فجاه عشان ماشرد  بس انا تخرعت وخذت شيلتي وحاله ههههههههههههههه متصرقعه نسيت انه صار خلاص ريلي بس فديته جنه البخت طالعته نظرته ودنعت وهو تم يطالعني ويسحب مني كلمه كلمه ههههههههههههه بس انا قلت حق امي لا ترووحين خلج معاي لووول

----------


## عيون لاتنام

ثلاثين

في البداية كنا يالسين ويا الحريم وسوالف وضحك وانا كنت مرتبكة شوي...
والعالم كلها تطااااااالعني..

بعدها قالوا انهم بييبووون الولد قلت لهم لااااااااااااا وعقب سكت ونزلت راسي..
عقب سألووووني اذا بروح الميلس اشووووفه قلت لهم بعد لااااااا 

وبعدها قلت لهم خله يشوف الصورة بس...
وضحكوا وقالوا مايصير قلت لهم اوكي موافقة يشوفني بعد عنااااااء طويل ويحاولون يقنعوني وبعدها قلت لهم ابغي بالحووووووووش..

>>>تبا تشرد 

وكانوا الحريم واقفييين طوااابير وويوم ياااا كنت منخشة ورا حرمة اخوي ويوم قال السلام عليكم ردت حرمة أخوي وقالت له ترى العرووس وراي قال لها ادري..

>>>فشششششششششششششششششلة 

ويوم شفته وشافني على طول نزلت راسي وكنت مااسكة حرمة اخوي من ملابسها علشان ماتتحرك...
وبعدها شردت..

عقبها خطيبي قال ابغي اشوفها اقعد معاها..
ودوروني الحريم وماحصلووني الا وانا منخشة في الكبت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وسحبوني سحب حقه..

ودخل الصالة وانا بروحي وياه ووحدة من الحريم وكنت منزلة رااااسي وشوي بصييييح من كثر مااستحي..

الواحد والثلاثين

ولد خالتي يقول صديقه استغفر الله شين المهم خطبوله اهله وحده روووووووعه ملكة جمال البنت وافقت قال لازم اشوفها قالوا له ياولد الحلال البنت جنان عيا لازم اشوفها والله وجاء يوم الشوفه على طول الولد (ابغاها ابغاها )البنت رفضت والسبب شكله 

الثاني والثلاثين

تقول البنت طلب اخوي مني اسوي له شاي واحطه عند الباب (وتصميم بيتهم ان المقلط فيه باب المجلس >>>>يعني غرفه تفتح على غرفه >>>>>>وصلت 
دخلت البنت المقلط تبغى تحطه عند باب المجلس الا وهي تدخل والمقلط مليان ماشاء الله من اصحاب اخوانه والبنت ماشاء الله حلووووووووه على طول واحد من الجالسين خطبها

الثالث والثلاثين
من الصبح وانا دموعي أربع أربع وزعلانة كأني رايحه لقبري ورفضت اشيل اي شي اخاف يطيح مني وشوووووووووووي قالوا أهلي يالله يآأخر العنقود أتفضلي لزوجك قلت  أبد ولا أتحرك من مكاني حتى المشي ماني قادرة عليه 
وأخيرا ...........وافقت انة هو يجي للمجلس عشان يشوفني أنا دخلت قبل مايدخل وكان متفاجئ لما شافني بس نسى حتى اسمه ........وماشاء الله عليه عيونه شوي وتطلع وأنا قلت ليش ماأشوفه رفعت عيني إلا وعينه بعيني قلت لنفسي وااااااااااااوووو يطيرررررررر العقل وأبتسمت له  وبعدين عطاني إبتسامه تطير العقل وطلع  قلت ياليته جلس شوي معاي .........بس من جد حبيته من اول نظره وطلعت وأنا مبسوطه شوي وأطيررررررررررر قالت امي وأخوآتي  إلا....... وين الدموع إلي قبل شوي لا تكون إدموع فرح....ونحنا ماندري....

الرابع والثلاثين

انا خطبني ولد خالتي وكان باقي لي ترم عشان اخلص الثانويه العامه (صغيييره) 

في يوم من الايام كنت توني متسبحه ورايحه لغرفتي البس وقالت لي امي تراهم جايين اليوم مو بكره طبعا انا انخرشت ودخلت الحمام مره ثانيه وتسبحت من جديد
لا تسالون ليه؟؟ 

المهم 
لما دخلت لقيته قاعد قدام الباب وجهه بوجهي وبعدين جلست عالكرسي اللي جنب الباب
وراسي بالارض مستحييييه
سالني انتي اي صف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يعني اللي يسمع يقول مايدري 
قلت له 3ثانوي 

وقلت في نفسي الحين انا لازم اشوف مو بس هووووووو (مسويه فيها قويه)   

ولما رفعت عيوني بشوفه لقيته يناظرني بطريقه غرييبه

انا الفالحه جتني الضحكه وابي امسك نفسي ماني قااادره وحاولت اغطي وجهي عنه بشعري
بس بدون فاايده 

لانه يوم الملكه سألني ليش ضحكتي يوم الشوفه؟؟

الخامس والثلاثين
انا يوم الشووفه كنت مختبصه فوق تحت وما طعت انزل لين ما يوو بنات عمي نزلوني عند اهل ريلي .. يلسنا وسولفنا وتعشينا ... عقبها يا ابوي تعالي الريال يبا يجوفج اصفريييت واخضريت واحمريت تقولون اشارات مروو اختبصت مره وحده عقب سرت يبت عباتي وشيلتي ويا ابوي يوم وصلت صوب الميلس قلت حق ابوي مابا ادخل تم يطالعني يقولي يلله يا بنت تعالي وانا مستحيه واقوله مابا مابا وبرد لباب الصاله وتم يقولي تعالي .. واسمع الحبيب يالس يضحك من داخل  عقب يراني من ايدي وهو دش وانا ورى ظهره نش ريلي وابوي يسير صوب اليمين وانا اسير وراه يرد يسير صوب اليسار وارد وراه عقب مره وحده سار عني وودر ايدي استوينا ويه بويه اسميني تمنيت الارض تنشق وتبعلني من الخوف والربكه .. وهو يضحك علي .. اشحالج فلانه .. ومن يقووول ارد ما رديت رديت على عمري جان يقولي ابوي يا بنت ردي عيب .. جان اطالع ابوي قلت له مابا عقب يا الوالد الله يحفظه لي ويلسني عداله يعني انا وعقب الوالد وعقب الحبيب الصوب الثاااني وموووووول ما نزل عينه من علي حشى وانا اتلوووووووووووووون  عقب عن خاطري ابغي اجوفه من رفعت عيني طاحت عيني بعينه وطالعني جان انزل ويهي وبهاييك اللحظه احس بضحك على صياح ماعرف ليش عقب ابوي تم يرمس انتو مثقفين وكبار وان الله وفجكم وكذا ومن هالرمسه والله ال10 دقايق مرن 10 سااعااات ... وما صدقت ابوي قالي يلله سيري طلعت مثل الهبله اركض صووووب البااااب ...

----------


## عيون لاتنام

السادس والثلاثين
انا للأسف ماكنت ادري انه راح إيي مع اهله 

مع اني كنت مكلمته وماقال لي شيء على قولته يبي يشوفني على طبيعتي 

كانوا يايبين الدزة فطلعت أمه اطلبت من امي اني اطلع لان خالاته ماشافوني 

أحمد ربي اني كنت لابسة ومتعدلة وكاشخه ولا جان مت 


المهم طلعتلهم وقعدت 

شوي جان تقول الام يالله حبيبتي ترى ........ بيدخل احنا بنروح الصاله الثانية وبنخليكم على راحتكم بس بعد مايلبسج الشبكة انا اهني دوروني ماتلقوني 

تخيلوا اول مرة بشوفه فيها وجها لوجه وبنقعد بروحنا حسيت ان الارض بتنشق وتبلعني 

المهم 


انا لصقت عند خالتي ... أم ريلي ... وقلت لها بليييييز ما ابيه يدخل 

قالتلي لا حبيبتي لازم يدخل 


المهم اهوا دخل من اهني وانا قمت ابي اروح داخل جان يمسك ايدي يدام اللي كانوا موجودين 


وقعدني طبعا انا لافه ويهي الصوب الثاني 


لبسني الشبكة والكل طلع 


واول ما طلعوا قلت له الحين الحين الحين تمسح رقمي من نقالك ليش ماقلتلي انك بتيي وكليته اكال بالحجي 

شوي جان يطلع نقاله يعني بيمسح رقمي جان اقوله لا لا ترى انا مو قصدي

السابع والثلاثين

أنا وللأسف ما كان في عندنا نظرة شرعية لأن ريلي شايفني يوم أنا صغيرة وما يبا يشوفني ...

لكن تعالوا وشوفوا يوم الملجة شو سويت 

طبعا أنا كنت واقفة أترياه يدخل و هو تم يسلم على كل خواته بعدين يااااا صوبي و ما سلم باسني على راسي .... أنا إنصدمت ... و بديت أعرق و حرارتي إرتفعت وصوتي وأنا أتنفس إستوى عالي ... و بديت أتنافض... جان أسمعة يقول لأختة هاي بلاها ... وتميت أشووف الصوب الثاني و كل ما يتقرب مني أبتعد لين ما تمت عيني إتدمع وحسيت براسي يدور ... والحمدلله في هالدقيقة يابولي عصير ... شربت نتفه و إتساندت عالكرسي يا يبا يلبسني الخاتم جان أسحبه من إيده و لبست عمري .... يو يهوني لأن خلاص كنت رايحة فيها .....

لين اليوم يذكرني و يقول لها الدرجة أنا أخوف .... فديته والله ...



الثامن والثلاثين

يوم المقابلة مع خطيبي مكنتش أعرف عنه حاجة ولا شغله ولا أهله ولا وصف لشكله ولا حتى إسمه
أول موقف طريف اني مكنتش عارفة العريس....كان هو على شمالي و أخوه على يميني و أنا بعمل حادي بادي
أخدوني على جنب و قالولي عليه و قالولي بصي عليه...عملت العكس تماماً بصيت لأخوه و شاركت معاه في الكلام و تجاهلت أبص ناحيته تماماً...لحد دلوقتي كل ما أشوف أخوه أفتكر الموقف  
لما قعدنا لوحدنا لقيته خجوووووووووووول ولا اتكلم كلمة و كان يوم حررررررررررر و الكسوف زاد الحرارة فقمت أجيب منديل....هو إتخض لما قمت و أفتكر اني زهقت منه عشان مش بيتكلم (طبعا هو يخنق ) بس هديت الموقف و قلت للموجودين اني راجعة متخافوش
دخلت أجيب منديل و أخته كانت جوه....قلتلها بكل بجاحة ده مش بيتكلم خالص ( بنات اخر زمن ) قالتلي حاولي تبدأي الكلام
طبعا ولا كلام ولا يحزنون....قضيناها ازيك الحمدلله لمدة عشر دقايق و انتهى الموضوع
و من يومها و احنا في نفس المشكلة...... الكسوف و الكلام القليل

التاسع والثلاثين 

أما اناموقفي حلو وما راح أنساه طول عمري
حبيب قلبي ماكنت أعرف شكله ولا كنت أكلمه كنت أخاف منه من كنت صغيره
مش لأنه يخوف بس تعرفون البنات يبن ياخذن راحتهن فكل شي فهو كان يمنعهن بحكم غيرته على خواته ويقولون انه يكره البنات وانه متعقد وعصبي وكلام وااااااااااااااااايد 
وذاك اليوم كان قاعد عند اخوي في المجلس وانا اعتقدت أنه طلع لأنه اخوي طلع وراح المطبخ 
وأنا حزتها كنت ياااااايه من عرس بنت خالي ولابسه لبس عاري ومتكشخه ودخلت المجلس ما اشوف الا الحبيب قاعد في المجلس يا الله دارت الدنيا من حولي وطلعت ركض وأرتجف وأقول الحمدلله أنه محد شافني من أخواني والا بياكلوني أكل وزفتني أختي زف أنا بروحي كنت فعالم ثاني من الصدمه  
وبعد يومين اتصلت أمه وطلبت ايدي خفت وقلت حق أمي هذا يبي يضربي لأني كنت لابسه عاري لكنه والله طلع طيب وحنون والكل حاسدني عليه 

الاربعين

نحن ماشي شوفه على طوووول ملجه وبعد الملجه باسبوع اخوي عطاه رقمي وكلمني وانا ما اعرف حتى شكله 

وفي حفلة الملجه عقب اسبوعين من الملجه سويناها في صاله افراح وشافني وانا يالسه على الكوشه لأول مره ولابسه فستان وردي

ودخل ويلس على الكوشه وجابلني وعطى الناس ظهره وانا اشوف الناس يظحكون عليه ,,, واقول ياربي شو اسوي ويهي يعورني من الفشله ,, يالس يدقق بأدق التفاصيل في ويهي ,,, والناس يطمشون علينا 
وهو يرمس ويرمس والله ماكنت ادري شو يقول ولا اسمعه من الفشله ,, 

وعقب ما عرسنا شفت شكله بوضوح ولا قبل من الفشيله ما اقدر ارفع عيني عليه

وسألته ليش خطبني مع اني متنقبه وماشافني غريب

بس قالي ان امه شافتني وقالتله هو واخوه اللي اكبر عنه ان لازم واحد فيهم يتزوجني ,, غصب ,, !!!

وهو عادي عنده ,,, فديته بار بوالديه ,,,, 

بس عشان هو رفيق اخوي قال انا اعرف ان هالناس طيبين 

وتزوجنا انا وهو واخوي وحرمته في نفس الاسبوع 

وسافرنا نفس الأماكن بس هم سابقينا ,, وكانو يسوون فينا مقالب ,, يقولولنا روحو لهالمطعم ويوم انروح يسويلنا المطعم حفله بمناسبة الهني موون خخخخخخ جدام الأجانب فشله

----------


## عيون لاتنام

واحد واربعين

و الله ما اتذكر عدل بس اتذكر ان بيوم الشوفه ضحك علي الى ان قال بس و خواته معاه
لاني صرت طمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطه 
و المشكله ان خواتي يطلون علي و هم منخشين و انا قبل لا يوصلون استعرض عليهم 
ما راح اخاف
ماراح استحي
اصلا عادي
ولا ينقلب حالي بس هالشي صار ايجابي
و حبوني لاني حياويه مثل ما يقولون ههههههههههههههه 
الثاني والاربعين 
انا بالنسبه لي:حياويه بشده واستحي من ظلي وتفكيري اذا جاء نصيبي مافيه شوفه ؟؟ولا مهوب لازم الزواج!!!!!!!!!!
جو اهله شافوني نلت اعجابهم وبعد ماكانت الموافقه .......بايام تفاجأت بجيه الزوج والاخ الكبير والاب!!!!!!!!!!
قلت يمكن بيتكلمون في تفاصيل الزواج..........لكن.......سمعت ابوي يقول مع السلامه وصوت ثاني يرد عليه .........طمرت اطل من شباك غرفة امي.....ولا الاب و الاخ طالعين .....طيب بقى شخص وينه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وحلت النكبه اسمع ابوي يقول انتظرو اذا خلص يطلع لكم.......... 
اثاريهم جايين في سيارتين!!!!!!!
نزلت امي تشوف ورجعت لي وتقول يقول ابغى اشوفها؟؟؟؟؟؟انا عارفه لازم الشوفه لكن بدري عليها؟؟
قلت هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه وشلون؟؟قالت امي البسي وانزلي.......بكل سذاجه قلت....طيب؟؟؟
لبست ونزلت على المجلس سألت اول وين جالس .......ودخلت وسلمت ..رد السلام..جلست في اول كنبه عند الباب .........عشان يمديني على النحشه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
عيوني تحت ........بعدها رفعت عيني ابغى اشوفه من حقي......ما قدرت الولد اول مره يشوف بنت بدون عبايه....عيونه في عيوني.....رجعت تحت...طيب ابغى اشوف ..ارفع القى نفس الوضع 
ارجع مره ثانيه...قلت اخاف ماشافني زيييييين .......رفعت عيوني لكن هالمره اطالع المكيفين وكانوا سبليت وتوني اعرف انواعهم؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!وحولت على الثريه؟؟؟ومن ثم اليه ونفس الوضع..........وبعدين طالعت الوالد واشر لي خذي المدخنه واطلعي؟؟وكان الوالد جنبه
قمت بسرعه وعيوني في الارض......ماابغى اشوفه اخاف اذا شفته اكب الجمر على ابوي؟؟؟
طلعت وانا زعلانه قلت لامي ماابغاه ماشفته زين ماابغاه امي ضاق صدرها تبغى هاذي العايله وتحبها.........بعدها صليت صلاة الاستخاره مرات عديده وتمت الراحه النفسيه تجاهه ولله الحمد.........وبعد الزواج كان يقول لي يوم تاخذين المدخنه من ابوك ......وخرت عنك عشان تشوفييييني............قلت:::بدرررررررررررررررررررر ررررررررررررررررررررري.. 
ويوم يجون بدون علمنا.......كانت امه تدق تلفون.....وماحد رد لمشكله فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟



اثنين واربعين  :weird:  موقف مسختها صح :embarrest:  
تحياتي للجميع 
اختكم
عيون لاتنام

----------


## لؤلؤة نجفية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم

موضوع يجنن اختي عيون لاتنام
وانا هذا الموقف عجبني
انا من كثر اللي اخطبوني كنت متنرفزه حتى على ريلي
لما دخلت كأني داشه هوشه الحاجب رافعته ولا عاجبني شي
وللحين ماشفته بس سلمت وقعدت المهم محد موجود بس انا واهو وانا ساكته واهو ساكت
وقاعده أتحلطم وأقول بقلبي
أف قطيعه خلصنا متى بتتكلم
المهم رفعت عيني ولا الاخ يعطيني نظره وينزل راسه ويعطي نظره وينزل راسه
اهني خلااااااااااااااااص صج رفع ضغطي صار قريب ال5 دقايق واحنا الاثنين ساكتين
المهم رفعت راسي بشوفه ولا تيي عيني بعينه
تتوقعون شنو قال
سلام
قلت بقلبي لو بيدي الحين جان
كلولولولولولولولولولولولولولوش
اللي تكلم
عاد سلام مره وحده
يالله زين طلعت منه
المهم سكت جان يقول شسمج
قلت طاح حظ ابليس ياي يخطب ومايدري شنو اسمي
وبعدين عاد بلش يسولف
ولا تدخل اخته خلصتوا كلام
قلت بقلبي قولي بديتوا ولا لأ
المهم قالها لأ
وسواااااااااااااالف
بعد خلاص قومي ياغاده
أبي أقوم بس مو هاين علي
أقوله خلاص
طالعني قال ماعندج أي سؤال قلت لأ قال عيل اوكي خلاص
قلت باي
لفيت ولا أشوف بطرف عيني قاعد يطالعني من فوق لي تحت
طوفتها شنو أروح أتهاوش
وسلامتكم

هههههههههههههههههههههههه الموقف موتني من الضحك يجنن
تحياتي

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أهلا أختي الكريمة  شيعيه حتى النخاع
شكرا على مرورك الجميل
أسعدني تواجدك كما أسعدتني ضحكتك
سلمت يمناك 
تمنياتي لك 
بالتوفيق والسعادة الدائمة
دائم وأبدا
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل المواقف محرجة وحلوة وتظحك  لكن ظحكت مع هذا أكثر
في البداية كنا يالسين ويا الحريم وسوالف وضحك وانا كنت مرتبكة شوي...
والعالم كلها تطااااااالعني..

بعدها قالوا انهم بييبووون الولد قلت لهم لااااااااااااا وعقب سكت ونزلت راسي..
عقب سألووووني اذا بروح الميلس اشووووفه قلت لهم بعد لااااااا 

وبعدها قلت لهم خله يشوف الصورة بس...
وضحكوا وقالوا مايصير قلت لهم اوكي موافقة يشوفني بعد عنااااااء طويل ويحاولون يقنعوني وبعدها قلت لهم ابغي بالحووووووووش..

>>>تبا تشرد 

وكانوا الحريم واقفييين طوااابير وويوم ياااا كنت منخشة ورا حرمة اخوي ويوم قال السلام عليكم ردت حرمة أخوي وقالت له ترى العرووس وراي قال لها ادري..

>>>فشششششششششششششششششلة 

ويوم شفته وشافني على طول نزلت راسي وكنت مااسكة حرمة اخوي من ملابسها علشان ماتتحرك...
وبعدها شردت..

عقبها خطيبي قال ابغي اشوفها اقعد معاها..
ودوروني الحريم وماحصلووني الا وانا منخشة في الكبت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
وسحبوني سحب حقه..

ودخل الصالة وانا بروحي وياه ووحدة من الحريم وكنت منزلة رااااسي وشوي بصييييح من كثر مااستحي..
من الواضح بذلتي جهد كبير 
تقف الكلمات حائرة عاجزة عن شكرك أختي الكريمة عيون لاتنام 
بارك الله فيك ويعطيك العافية 
وأنتظر مشاركاتك المتميزة

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيك أختي العزيزة ملكة سبأ 
والشكر لك على التواجد الذي أسعدني جدا
فسلمت يمناك
وبالتوفيق دائم وأبدا
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## hope

ههههههههههه 

صحيح مواقف محرجه واضحك بعد
مشكوره

----------


## hope

هههههههههههه

صحيح مواقف محرجه واضحك اكثر

مشكوره خيتو ع الطرح الرائع

الله يعطيش العافية

تحياتي
حور

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيك أختي العزيزة حور العين
والروعة في حضورك الجميل
أسعدتني ضحكتك واسعدني تواجدك الأجمل
فسلمت يمناك
وبالتوفيق لك
اختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## فرح

_صج موااااقف محرجه بس وااااايد رووووعه_ 
_وعجبتني هذه اكثر....._
يوم الشوفه كنت انا وزوجي مرتبكين

لدرجة ان يوم دخل كنا مع امي وامه والخالات والعمات ( هو يقرب لي ..ولد عم ابوي)

واعرف شكله بس مامرة شفته من قريب ، وعملنا ملكه على طول ( يعني نظرة شرعيه وملكه بنفس الوقت)

لما جلس جنبي سألني شخبارك 3 مرات

ولما جا بيلبسني العقد راح يهمس لأمه

( يمه رفعي شعرها) كان شعري طويل<<<<<<<<< ذبحني الأدب

ولما دخلنا المجلس رحت اسلم على ابوي وعمي ابو زوجي وخوالي كانوا موجودين

وجلسنا معاهم شوي وبروحي واصله حدي من التوتر 

الا وأخو خطيبي يدخل علينا في المجلس !!!

مسكت المخده بخش عمري فيها

بروحي حاطه يدي على قلبي وماسكه عمري من الخجل جنب هالخطيب واخو يكملها ويدخل علي

ماشفنا الا ابوي وخوالي يصرخون عليه العروس موجوده اطلع شوي

وخطيبي تجمد بالكنبه

ورحت اركض صاروخ للصالون عند النسوان وانا الهث من الفزعه .......

سألوني شفيك تركضين ؟؟؟ قلت لهم اخو المعرس دخل !!!!!

وما تشوفون الا كل وحده مسكت بطنها من الضحك.........

بعدين قالي خطيبي اني كنت شجاعه لما عرفت اتصرف واسحبها ركضه 

موقف لا يحسد عليه***
_عيون لاتنام يعطيك الف الف الف عااااااافيه_ 
_ع الطرح المميز_

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيك ويخليك أختي العزيزة فرح
شكرا على التواجد الذي أسعدني جدا
فسلمت يمناك 
تمنياتي لك 
بالتوفيق والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## دمعه حزن

*ههههههههههههه*

*ألف شكر لك .. عيون لا تنام ..*

*يسلموا يديك على المواقف الحلووه ..*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه يارب ..*

*بانتظار كل جديد ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيك
ويسلمك
والشكر لك أختي دمعة حزن على حضورك ومرورك الكريم
أسعدتني ضحكتك 
تمنياتي لك 
بالتوفيق والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## نور الهدى

*الله يعطيك العافية اخية* 

*وعساك على القوة* 

*وتسلم يدينك خيتو* 

*تحياتي لك*

*اختك ام محمد*

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يعافيك     ويقويك
ويسلمك  أختي العزيزة أم محمد شكرا على التواجد والمرور الجميل
وبالتوفيق
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## بيسان

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الموضوع موتني من الضحك

بجد رهيب والله

بس يالحلوين ليش مااذكرتوا مواقفكم

:)

ويسلمو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك أختي بيسان شكرا على التواجد الذي أسعدني كما أسعدتني ضحكتك
والله أختي موقفي عادي مايضحك 
زوجي قريبي شايفني قبل طبعا كنت أتحجب عنه كانت ملكتي وحفلة خطوبتي في يوم واحد وكان هذا الكلام قبل خمس سنين ونصف
وهو داخل سلم علي وأنا مديت أيدي وبسته على الخدين  :wacko:  
عاد بعدين الكل أستلمني ماسكتوا  :embarrest:  
لأن المفروض كان يبوس جبهتي
( مادري كيف صار هالموقف عفوية طلعت مني )
عارفة أختي بيسان لما تجين تسلمين مثلا على بنت 
أهي اللي تعطيش مجال لسلام باليد فقط
أو أو باليد والبوسه في نفس الوقت
لأن الشخص اللي قدامش هو يبين لش هالشيء 
مثل يميل وجهه لقدام شوي أو أنتي تميلين وجهش
وأنا ها اللي صار لي
والضحكة بعد هذا كل واحد منا بجهة على الكوشة هو غرب وأنا شرق
يأشرون لنا قربوا من بعض شوي 
ظلينا على هالحال لين خلصت الحفلة
ولما لبسني الشبكه صارت لي فشلة  :embarrest:  
عن حساب أن أذني مقضوضة ( مخروقة )
طلعت أذن أي وأذن لا  :weird:  ومشينا الموضوع  :wink:  

تحياتي لك


أختك عيون لاتنام

----------


## براءة روح

ههههههههههههااااااااااااااااااي

اي والله مووااقف تمووت من الضحك

يسلموو..

بانتظار كل جديد؟؟

تحياتي.. براءة روح

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

الثالث عشر

بصراحه يوم النظره الشرعيه أحلى يوم مرّ عليّ ..


كنت مرتبكه وحالتي حاله ..


ويوم دخلت المجلس كان خطيبي جالس هو وأبوي الله يطول بعمره وأخوي الكبير معاهم ..


المهم دخلت أنا ومعي صينيه العصير ..


وحطيتها وشردت هههههه المهم إني حسيت براحه نفسيه عجيبه


الله يجمعنا على خير ويؤلف بين قلوبنا ..
هههههههههههههههههههههه
والله ذا فطسني ضحك 
ماقريتهم كلهم المرة الجاية نكمل
يسلمووووووو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك أختي براءة روح
شكرا على التواجد والمرور الجميل
أسعدتني ضحكتك
تمنياتي لك
وبالتوفيق والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك أختي بشاير
شكرا على المرور الجميل 
سلمت يمناك
أسعدتني ضحكتك جدا
تمنياتي لك 
بالتوفيق والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## هبة السماء

مواقف حلوه اكتير 
قراتها كلها وعجبتني 
تسلم اليد اللي كتبتها 
ننتظر جديدكم
تحيااتي
 :clap:   :clap:   :clap:

----------


## نور الولاية

مواقف حلوه 
تسلموا عليه

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الله يسلمك  أختي هبة السماء 
والأحلى وجودك هنا
فسلمت يمناك
وبالتوفيق والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------


## عيون لاتنام

الأحلى وجودك أختي ألم الفراق
والله يسلمك ويسلم عمرك من كل شر
وبالتوفيق
والسعادة
أختك
عيون لاتنام

----------

